# Конкурс в Клингентале 2019



## stanislavovich (1 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте! Друзья кто ездил на международный конкурс в Клингенталь ? Поделитесь пожалуйста информацией (особенно как туда доехать из Москвы, по проживанию...если есть что добавить напишите пожалуйста), буду очень признателен.


----------



## saranine (10 Июн 2019)

Самолётом до Берлина лучший вариант, меньше устанете, оттуда поездом до Клингенталя, внимание!!- пересадки!!! Там по-моему как повезет с проживанием, расселяют от конкурса у местных, милые люди.


----------



## saranine (10 Июн 2019)

stanislavovich написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Друзья кто ездил на международный конкурс в Клингенталь ? Поделитесь пожалуйста информацией (особенно как туда доехать из Москвы, по проживанию...если есть что добавить напишите пожалуйста), буду очень признателен.


 автобусом долго и утомительно


----------

